# London - best project of the last 10 years?



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*London – best project of the last 10 years?*

Overall, which landmark or structure do you think has been the single best addition to London over the last 10 years? I'm talking both from a visual/architectural standpoint, and in terms of the general usage/functionality, public and environmental improvements, etc.
You only get *one* choice! Pick your personal favourite. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*30 St Mary Axe*

Popularly known as the "Gherkin", this ultra-futuristic tower has redefined the UK capital’s skyline. A revolutionary building, it has won
numerous awards including the RIBA Stirling Prize for architecture. Designed by Foster and Partners, it replaced the Baltic Exchange
destroyed several years previously by the IRA. Over twenty other skyscrapers have since been proposed around London.














*British Museum renovation*

The central quadrangle of the British Museum was redeveloped to become the Queen Elizabeth II Great Court, commonly referred to
simply as the Great Court, during the late 1990s. It was opened by Queen Elizabeth II in 2000. The court has a tessellated glass
roof by Foster and Partners and Buro Happold (Engineers) covering the entire court, and surrounds the original circular Reading Room
in the centre, now a museum. It is the largest covered square in Europe.














*Canary Wharf*

Once dubbed a white elephant, Canary Wharf expanded in the late 90’s and early 2000’s to become a major centre of global finance.
Tenants include the likes of Citigroup, HSBC, Lehman Brothers, Credit Suisse, Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, Barclays, Clifford Chance
and several major legal, media and news service firms. As of 2007 the number of people employed on the estate is over 90,000 of which
around 25% live in the surrounding boroughs. The area continues to attract new corporations and actually threatens the City’s position
as the main financial district in London. In addition, it has become a major shopping and retail destination.














*Jubilee Line extension*

The Jubilee Line Extension allowed the extension of the London Underground into southern and eastern London. First proposed in
the 1970s, it was constructed in the 1990s and opened just before Christmas 1999. It has proved extremely successful – both in
terms of relieving congestion on the DLR, and in opening up access to vast areas of London with formerly poor transport links.
It was pivotal in allowing Canary Wharf to expand. All of the new stations are extremely modern, clean and safe.













*London Eye*

At the time of its construction, the London Eye was the biggest observation wheel in the world. More than 8.5 million people had
taken a “flight” on the wheel by July 2002 and to this day it remains the most popular paid-for attraction in London. Along with Big Ben,
it is the focal point of New Year’s celebrations in Britain. This iconic landmark has been a catalyst for further regeneration along the South Bank.














*Millenium Dome*

The Millenium Dome is the largest single-roofed structure in the world. It was constructed to hold a major exhibition celebrating the
beginning of the third millennium. This exhibition opened to the public on January 1, 2000 and ran until December 31, 2000.
However, the project and exhibition was the subject of considerable political controversy, and failed to attract the number of
visitors anticipated in its planning. It was also considerably over budget. It has since been renamed “The O2” and is due to
reopen this year. It will become one of the venues for the 2012 Olympic Games.














*St Paul’s Cathedral renovation*

Cleaning and refurbishment of the City’s most famous landmark, plus a complete redevelopment of the neighbouring Paternoster Square,
now home to the London Stock Exchange.














*Tate Modern*

Tate Modern is Britain's national museum of international modern art and is housed in the converted Bankside Power Station.
Opened in May 2000, it has become an extremely popular destination for Londoners and tourists, with almost 5 million visitors
each year, with free entry. Adjacent to the building is the Millenium Bridge, linking Bankside with the City.














*Wembley Stadium*

The new home of football, Wembley Stadium is the largest roofed football stadium in the world. The 7,000 ton roof covers an area
of over 11 acres, four acres of which are moveable. With a span of 315m, the arch is the longest single span roof structure in the world
and is 133 metres above the level of the external concourse. There is more leg room in every seat than in the Royal Box of the old stadium.
It is the most expensive stadium ever built, at a cost of £798 million.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm more of a skyscraper fan...although I like the Gherkin's style, I'm going to go with Canary Wharf.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Wembley Stadium


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

They've all been good IMO. But the most useful would be the Jubilee Line extension, but it would be pretty pointless if it wasn't for the regneration of Canary Wharf, so they're closely linked.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

In terms of sheer importance to the city, would have to say either the expansion of Canary Wharf or the Jubilee Line Extension.

My favourite? Wembley stadium.


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

I know that picking only a top 10 leaves out a lot of other noteworthy structures, but I think Norman Foster's city hall from 2002 deserves to be mentioned. Its unusual shape and the spiral staircase are great representatives of London's transparent and outgoing spirit.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

the new manhole cover in islington.


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

It may be a little late, but it has to be the cathedral of football for me, and I'll be there if Lincoln get to the play off finals! Fingers Xed!


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Ill be joining you!

Wembley for me although CW has had the most impact.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

I've voted for CW, purely because of the impact that it has had on the rest of London. Because of CW, London has now emerged as one of the world's top financial centres. The emergence of CW has also meant that the City has had to up it's game, which has resulted in several attractive new towers being built, a handful of other towers currently under construction and many others on their way.

One other recent project of note is the redevelopment of Trafalgar Square. Getting rid of the road behind the square and linking the square with the National Gallery has made a huge difference. It's so much nicer now! I also like the fact that there's so much going on in the square nowadays, too, with all the concerts etc. The Scissor Sisters playing Trafalgar Square was great! It really is a space for the people now. Trafalgar Square will be one of Ken Livingstone's greatest legacies.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

That's really difficult! I really can't choose, but all I can say is thank goodness for all of them!

Spoiled for choice


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

wembley


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Canary Wharf - quite a huge site with a significant impact for both residential and commercial property markets in London.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Man i really cant choose!!! I really adore Wembley, but then the London Eye is awesome especially on new years eve, but then theres the beautiful Gherkin and Canary Wharf. Can't make up my mind yet


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Canary warf, despite some of the towers being a bit blocky, is a total success in terms of accessibility, economical power, and urban regeneration of east london. its not finished and this part of london will be amazing in the future.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Awesome thread!!! London is pretty much an amazing place with amazing, huge projects! :cheers:


----------



## globetrek (Apr 15, 2007)

thryve said:


> Awesome thread!!! London is pretty much an amazing place with amazing, huge projects! :cheers:


Damn, I REALLY miss London after looking at some of these pics! I was there last year for a week for a friend's wedding and I had a great time. Now, if only we could do something about the weather...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Well, I finally voted.

And I chose the Jubilee Line extension. It's been amazingly valuable. Just look at the area it covers - from Green Park, through Westminster and Waterloo, Southwark and London Bridge, and Canary Wharf, all the way to Stratford -


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The Tate Modern is incredible (giant chasm), and the Jubilee Line was a necessity (and shiny), but I'm going to have to go with another. It's more like 20 years old, so against the rules. 

For probably a decade, my sister lived in East Twickenham. To get there you'd ride to Richmond, then walk 15 minutes, crossing the Richmond(?) Bridge. On the Richmond side of the bridge there's a multi-acre redevelopment that's basically a copy of several historic styles. It has a park and an L-shaped series of buildings. And it fits spectacularly with central Richmond. 

I noticed that Prince Charles' architectural critique book "A Vision for Britain" singled out the development I'm talking about as an example of what he likes. True that. 

(If you have pointed jabs about Richmond, please transport them to Tunbridge Wells, where my sister and her family now live. Apparently the same comments apply to both.)


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh yeah, that street closure at Trafalgar Square has done wonders.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

mhays said:


> The Tate Modern is incredible (giant chasm), and the Jubilee Line was a necessity (and shiny), but I'm going to have to go with another. It's more like 20 years old, so against the rules.
> 
> For probably a decade, my sister lived in East Twickenham. To get there you'd ride to Richmond, then walk 15 minutes, crossing the Richmond(?) Bridge. On the Richmond side of the bridge there's a multi-acre redevelopment that's basically a copy of several historic styles. It has a park and an L-shaped series of buildings. And it fits spectacularly with central Richmond.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a stunning development (Richmond Riverside?)... It manages to look genuinely Georgian without a whiff of pastiche, really top class. I wish they'd bulldoze the entire Thames frontage between Blackfriars Bridge and The Tower of London and do something similar.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

I like most of them, but I had to choose Canary Wharf.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> Yes, that is a stunning development (Richmond Riverside?)... It manages to look genuinely Georgian without a whiff of pastiche, really top class. I wish they'd bulldoze the entire Thames frontage between Blackfriars Bridge and The Tower of London and do something similar.


I'm with ya. 

Charles' book taught me a new word. He called the "computer" building an "excresence". That would apply to a few bunkers along that stretch.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

is the jubilee extension finished and opened to the public? i thought i recall it being u/c when i was there a couple months ago. or is there another line being expanded?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

jmancuso said:


> is the jubilee extension finished and opened to the public? i thought i recall it being u/c when i was there a couple months ago. or is there another line being expanded?


The Jubilee Line extension was finished in 1999.

There are 2 or 3 other lines being expanded at the moment.

I'm not sure about the exact details - Tubeman is probably the best man to ask.


----------

